# New SKATTERBRANE Pickups Website Launches Today



## Guest (Apr 10, 2013)

I do pedals as a side business, but my primary 'other job' has been websites for the past ~7 years. I've been working with Rod from Skatterbrane Pickups for the past few months on a new website. Today, it's at the point of being ready to launch so here she is!

Skatterbrane Pickups - Your Tone Chase Ends Here

I trust the forum members opinions as musicians who are savvy enough to know what they like or don't like about a site when buying gear, so please take a peek and let us know what you think. I'm always open to feedback good/bad on my projects so feel free to lay it on me! The site is fully functional and ready to rip so click on things until you break it... just let me know what broke so I can fix it


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

well, because the thread on MLP got derailed pretty quick...... the site looks good. easy on the eyes, easy to navigate.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

What happened on MLP? I thought the website looked pretty good. I don't understand the significance of the obese Frog but other than that it's pretty smooth.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Easier to navigate than some other pickup sites I've been too. Sound clips sound good and work well too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks guys, your time and comments are appreciated. We had some major issues when I first started doing the Sounclick page as I had all the clips on one page! It was loading the Flash plugin to the tune of 400MB of RAM useage!! Caused a lot of crashes until we separated them...


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

blam said:


> well, because the thread on MLP got derailed pretty quick...... the site looks good. easy on the eyes, easy to navigate.


That went wild pretty quick. 

Side note: why is the guy banned on MLP?

*No need to answer my question...was informed*


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, the site is easy on the eyes and to navigate. Good job!

I'm curious now, was the frackass over the site, or the pickups?
No need for details.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

It seems to be a fracas over something irrelevant to these fine PUPS. Leave it to the Americans to find a war where there isn't one. That's why I stay off U.S. Forums, too much guns, raw Justice and religion for me. Funny though, as individuals, I've never met an American I didn't like. Speaking of "like", I'm really liking some of the PUPS on that site. May have to think about picking up a set and dropping them in one of the R9's.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Intrepid said:


> It seems to be a fracas over something irrelevant to these fine PUPS. Leave it to the Americans to find a war where there isn't one. That's why I stay off U.S. Forums, too much guns, raw Justice and religion for me. Funny though, as individuals, I've never met an American I didn't like. Speaking of "like", I'm really liking some of the PUPS on that site. May have to think about picking up a set and dropping them in one of the R9's.


I have a set in my CR8 and I quite like them.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ya, I think that they banned gun talk on TGP now,
not that it ever interested me anyways.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2013)

The other thread was posted in the Backstage area so most things in there get wild and woolly pretty quick. 

The pups are amazing; I have a set of his BenWabranes in my 05 Standard and they blow away any other PAF replicas I've tried so far (including Sheptones, MHDs, Duncan variants, Bareknuckles...maybe some others.) I have the T-Shawbranes in my 03 Standard and they're what T-Tops should have been! I should post my reviews here....

I'm also getting a delivery of his Woodbranes and Firebranes (P90s!!) that I'm very eager to try. Rod makes some amazing pickups and seems to have a real passion for them which I think makes them stand above the rest.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Intrepid said:


> It seems to be a fracas over something irrelevant to these fine PUPS. Leave it to the Americans to find a war where there isn't one. That's why I stay off U.S. Forums, too much guns, raw Justice and religion for me. Funny though, as individuals, I've never met an American I didn't like. Speaking of "like", I'm really liking some of the PUPS on that site. May have to think about picking up a set and dropping them in one of the R9's.


Well, I suppose so, but I wouldn't want to 'support' his legal costs by purchasing anything from him and with all the great winders in the world, I don't need to.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2013)

smorgdonkey said:


> Well, I suppose so, but I wouldn't want to 'support' his legal costs by purchasing anything from him and with all the great winders in the world, I don't need to.


A valid opinion but can we keep this from getting into his personal life? I buy pickups to make my guitars sound better... where the money goes is of no concern to me.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm not big on supporting anybody's legal costs however we must keep in mind that there is a presumption of innocence and it would be unfair to criticize anyone based on mere allegations. He has a right to a fair trial and should not be judged guilty by an internet guitar forum whether here or in the U.S.


smorgdonkey said:


> Well, I suppose so, but I wouldn't want to 'support' his legal costs by purchasing anything from him and with all the great winders in the world, I don't need to.


----------



## SKATTERBRANE (Feb 14, 2013)

Intrepid said:


> I'm not big on supporting anybody's legal costs however we must keep in mind that there is a presumption of innocence and it would be unfair to criticize anyone based on mere allegations. He has a right to a fair trial and should not be judged guilty by an internet guitar forum whether here or in the U.S.


Thank you.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Intrepid said:


> ...there is a presumption of innocence and it would be unfair to criticize anyone based on mere allegations. He has a right to a fair trial and should not be judged guilty by an internet guitar forum whether here or in the U.S.


Agree 100% with the quoted portion.

Neil


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Well I'm not biased by that other forum because I don't know or care what happened there. I know of Rod (SKATTERBRANE) from the EverythingSG.com forum and he seems like a very standup guy. We've had several back and forths on pickups and throughout, he came across as very knowledgeable, helpful and courteous. I've looked at his product and know it by reputation to be of excellent quality. I wouldn't hesitate to do business with him myself.

Good luck with the new website fellas!


----------



## SKATTERBRANE (Feb 14, 2013)

You know? I have many great and wonderful customers, to whom I am thankful. Most of the clips on my site are donated, another blessing, and statements like those by gtone lift my spirits and to whom I am very grateful.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

gtone said:


> he seems like a very standup guy.


I bet there are a few bicyclists who would argue that point.


----------



## corbo (Sep 14, 2012)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Very nice website. I love the clips. 

As far as the builders personal life, for those who haven't heard this story here is a decent, reasonably unbiased article. I know I would hate to have my case decided by the internet. 

http://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/20...ntenced-for-attempted-murder-by-the-internet/


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

smorgdonkey said:


> I bet there are a few bicyclists who would argue that point.


But unless you have a beef with him personally or have prima facie evidence of any wrongdoing on his part, you might want to keep comments like that to yourself. Was just reading several articles a while back about how posting on social media does not shield/protect an individual from committing slander/defamation.

http://www.reputationhawk.com/onlinedefamation.html

With respect to this individual's personal rights, the US Constitution entrenches the rights of its citizenry to due process in a court of law, not the court of public online opinion.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2013)

gtone said:


> But unless you have a beef with him personally or have prima facie evidence of any wrongdoing on his part, you might want to keep comments like that to yourself. Was just reading several articles a while back about how posting on social media does not shield/protect an individual from committing slander/defamation.
> 
> http://www.reputationhawk.com/onlinedefamation.html
> 
> With respect to this individual's personal rights, the US Constitution entrenches the rights of its citizenry to due process in a court of law, not the court of public online opinion.


:food-smiley-004:


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I'll wait for the results of the trial before I give any money to his business, I'm an avid cyclist


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm an avid cyclist as well but that does not affect my opinion on the right of everyone to enjoy the presumption of innocence. I'm sure there will be Court proceedings where both sides will be entitled to present their case before a Judge and Jury. Let us leave that decision to them as they will have the best opportunity to weigh all the admissible evidence. Passing judgement on someone in an Internet Forum is akin to an old style American lynching. It wasn't right then, it isn't right now either. Now lets talk website design and PUPS. Let's leave prejudgement and bias to the American Guitar Forums where it is commonplace.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I am unaware of any of that other stuff. I do know the site is nice and I would give the pickups a go!


----------



## SKATTERBRANE (Feb 14, 2013)

I am soon going to be offering Telecaster pickups.


----------



## SKATTERBRANE (Feb 14, 2013)

I am back on my old site these days: http://www.skatterbranepickups.com/


----------

